# Bizarre mis-molt



## -MK- (Nov 16, 2009)

This is the most bizarre mis-molt I've seen in my short time raising mantids. This little guy belongs to my girlfriend. He can still walk around and catch crickets, but he obviously won't be doing any flying.

So, can anyone here top this for weirdness? Maybe - but you know the rule of the internet: show pics or it never happened.


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2009)

Strangest I have ever seen. Other than being wrapped around her the wing is nice and straight.


----------



## ismart (Nov 16, 2009)

That is weird. I'd probally cut the wrapped around wing off. I can only see it getting in the way. Oh, and your he is a she.


----------



## Ntsees (Nov 16, 2009)

-MK- said:


> ...you know the rule of the internet: show pics or it never happened.


 :lol: , I liked that part. Anyways, that molt is weird.


----------



## massaman (Nov 16, 2009)

Had a stranger mismolt as one of my nymphs I got from katnapper mismolted where all of the body was out but the head and both raptorial arms so unfort it did not survive the ordeal as it was just not going to survive in that condition and there was nothing I could do to help either so had to give it the water burial aka royal flush!


----------

